

999 Followers, or How my Twittering has Changed - timf
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/?p=1025

======
ojbyrne
Twitter: "a marketing channel for announcements and customer service in case
someone wanted to contact me that way."

... "I have to admit I still don’t “get” Friendfeed yet"

Friend, feed, not marketing. How hard is that? Many of us keep moving on to
what looks like the next big thing because the last big thing has been
_polluted_ by people using it for marketing, when all we really want is a way
to talk to friends (although in a weird, public, narcissistic way).

~~~
tdavis
You can't really have it both ways, though. Twitter _wants_ to be the next big
thing; they want to be mainstream. With that comes marketers and other people
who's only intention is to use Twitter to make more money. I've grown to hate
Twitter, but if it could make me more money, I'd be all over it again.

Believe it or not, many people don't want to talk to their friends in weird,
public ways via Twitter, Facebook, Friendfeed, etc. We want to use them for
something productive... like making money.

~~~
ojbyrne
Of course twitter and many companies want that. But the people who keep moving
onto the next big thing do it because they get tired of the commercialism -
it's just noise to them.

------
timf
There is actual content about Twitter here (I have come to expect nothing less
from Peldi).

------
axod
>> "suggested that 50 cents of that dollar could go to Twitter but that the
remaining 50 cents should go to the receiver of the unsolicited Twitter
message. Now that would be nice: getting paid to be advertised to? I want to
live in such a World!"

Yup, it's time to repeat the alladvantage get paid to surf business model. :/

